# What color led light will not attract insects?



## Gotem (May 8, 2016)

Thinking about putting an LED Flex Strip rope light on my boat for night fishing. What color (green, red, white, blue) will attract the least amount of gnats and insects?


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 8, 2016)

red


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2016)

Agree with red!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodscavenger (May 8, 2016)

Plus red has the added benefit of being less likely to kill your night vision. Astronomy nuts use them so they dont trip over their gear and to read different star charts without having to wait so long to dark adapt for telescope viewing.


----------



## NJKodiak (May 9, 2016)

Agreed on red - I fish at night all the time and I've never noticed that it attracts insects. Preserves night vision as previous poster said as well.


----------



## GTS225 (May 9, 2016)

My 21 years in the military says red. The downside is that if you're trying to read a topographical map, the brown features disappear.

Roger


----------



## Catliner01 (May 9, 2016)

I have used many lights in my boat. Led , and have studied up on this. And what i have learned and experienced is that the amber lights are the best. I also read ( if I can find the article il post it) that bugs are attracted to the color Red more than any. Not saying what the rest of you said is wrong. Its just what the article reads. And most light has a form of red in the color. Not that we can see but the bugs can. Only amber lights has no red in them. I live in south central Arkansas and fish the Arkansas river at night and the amber lights have yet to attract the bugs like other lights.


----------



## bcbouy (May 14, 2016)

amber/yellow.most rv porch lights are yellow for that reason.to not attract bugs.


----------



## lovedr79 (May 14, 2016)

Good loint, I forgot about the yellow porch lights my mom always had when I was a kid




bcbouy said:


> amber/yellow.most rv porch lights are yellow for that reason.to not attract bugs.


----------

